# Escondido to Munich



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you to everyone before me that has posted their ED so that we can all live vicariously and learn from your experiences.

Day One

The arrival in Munich Sunday morning was a half of an hour early. United from San Diego via IAD. No issues and very few people in the terminal. I took the Lufthansa bus to Munich Nord which leaves every 20 minutes. The bus voucher was purchased online for 10.50 Euro. I was the only one on the bus so the driver drove me to the hotel instead of the bus stop. The hotel is the Renaissance which only a few blocks away, but what a nice thing for the driver to do. I made the hotel reservation on Priceline for $75.00 per night. No breakfast included in the price. Through the generosity of the reception desk, I am able to check-in to a room on the 5th floor facing BMW/Olympic park even though it is only 8:30 in the morning.s

I spent the afternoon walking around old town. I wandered into the BMW boutique. On display was a 5erGT.

I forgot to bring the plug adaptor for my electricity converter, so I learned that the front desk has a cache of adaptors. They will loan one for a deposit. Good thing.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey neighbor:

Delighted to hear that so many breaks have fallen your way already - be careful about using up all the good luck, though. Looking forward to hearing and seeing more.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*DayTwo*

Pick-up went smoothly. It took about 20 minutes to complete the paper work. Hung out in the lounge long enough to have bite to eat. Very nice touches. Anisha escorted me to the car and provided lots of information. What they were not able to do was make the BMW-Route that I had saved to a USB drive work. You will see in the photo that several people were trying to figure it out. Ultimately they said that the software for the Euro navigation was not compatible, but that the US version installed upon re-delivery would work just fine. I guess I will find out.

Lunch at the international restaurant for 30 euros minus the 15 Euro credit from BMW. Very tasty. So after lunch I pick up the car and the first drive was from the Welt to Chiemsee. A nice stop to look at the view. I thought there was a neat contrast between the castle on the island, as seen from across the lake, and the very modern swim complex which was almost tropical. Of course had to have a coffee with apple strudel before returning to Munich through pouring rain.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, that was very nice of the bus driver! Have a great ED and let us know about all the other great things that are going to happen to you in the coming days. Post lots of pictures.

By the way, there is a nice bakery right next to the Renaissance hotel where you can get a nice Continental breakfast at a price that won't break the bank!

Congratulations.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice combo. Why is it always pic's I see of the premium lounge it's litterally deserted?


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh hey, what is the weather like in Munich now? Per my iphone it's high of ~46 rain an lows of low/mid 30's all week?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

CarSwami said:


> Yes, that was very nice of the bus driver! Have a great ED and let us know about all the other great things that are going to happen to you in the coming days. Post lots of pictures.
> Congratulations.


+1!!! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> Very nice combo. Why is it always pic's I see of the premium lounge it's litterally deserted?


Was there two Friday's ago and it was very busy. It was a) a Friday b)last weekend of Oktoberfest and c)Saturday was German reunification holiday. We waited about 3 hours to take delivery which was fine because we wandered over to the museum for a good 2 hours...


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reportings and photos. Did you get to enjoy use of the swim complex? Exactly where was it and is it available for use by the public? Certainly looks like a welcome spot to visit on a cold and otherwise rainy day.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Escondido said:


> What they were not able to do was make the BMW-Route that I had saved to a USB drive work. You will see in the photo that several people were trying to figure it out. Ultimately they said that the software for the Euro navigation was not compatible, but that the US version installed upon re-delivery would work just fine. I guess I will find out.


Seems to be a common problem. I could not get mine to work either...


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Escondido said:


> What they were not able to do was make the BMW-Route that I had saved to a USB drive work.


Mine loaded the route from the USB stick on the first try. I created the next day's route every night and loaded it in the morning. It really worked great.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Congratulations on the car and problem-free delivery. :thumbup:


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*Day Three*

As far as the weather, it was raining all night and well into the morning. I checked the weather in Davos, Switzerland, and it had been snowing a good bit. I called the hotel and they assured me that the roads were clear. So off I went.

The route was Munich to Lenggries to Achensee to Innsbruck and on to Davos. As I started to go up in elevation the rain turned into snow. What a beautiful drive from about Lenggries through Achensee and along the autobahn along the Innsbruck valley. The plan was to drive over the Fluel pass but it was closed, so plan B, I took the train tunnel from Lavin to Davos-Kloster (19 euro). The Swiss love tunnels, and I can see why. The mountains (Alps) are so huge and a quick way to get from point a to point b regardless of weather is by tunnel.

Checked in to the Steigenberger Belvedere with a nice view to the mountains ($155). Parking along the front of the hotel, no charge. Winter has definitely come to the higher altitudes as JSpira has posted. So far the main roads have been clear, I will assess the weather tomorrow to decide if I should create a new Plan B versus Plan A which is Stelvio Pass through St.Moritz to Lake Como.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*Day four*

It has been snowing all night long and I think that Stelvio is too risky. So the new Plan B is to head out towards Splugen and then down the San Bernardino pass to Lugano and on to Menaggio.

WOW, this is such a fantastic drive for roads, lots of twisties, and scenery!!! The sterch between Davos and Splugen had so many surprises and the SB pass is spectacular. I drove the tunnel, not by choice but just ended up that way, and bypassed a chunk of the pass through the valley, but what came after the tunnel heading south was so much that I did not feel at all cheated.

Worked my way through Lugano and made it to Menaggio via some very narrow roads. Just as the Swiss love good roads and tunnels, the Italians, at least in the Lake Como region are blessed with narrow winding roads with beautiful views of the lakes.
Checked in to the Grand Hotel Menaggio. Great location and view of Bellaggio across the lake. 150 Euros per night. Pretty good parking out front. No charge.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice snow scenery. :thumbup:

Do you have winter, summer or all-season tires?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Beenthere said:


> Fantastic photos! Words just can't describe the ED experience. Enjoy the journey. :thumbup:


+1! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

I am driving on summer tires. So far I have been OK. Three days to go.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*Day five*

Day five

A leisurely start to the day and on the road from Menaggio at 10:00 for a run to Serravale. Driving around lake Como is a little like the road to Hana on Maui. It is winding and narrow with some fantastic views. I did not take many pictures while driving because I thought it was more importante to avoid oncoming traffic.

The stretch after the lake to Serravale is non-descript as far as scenery is concerned. The autostrada on the other hand is well maintained and there are long straight stretches. The car and I hit the 150 limit on a beautiful long and flat stretch of the A7. I always thought it would be in Germany but Italy is my new lover. That was a two hour drive.
So every day brings something new and wonderful. Today it was the Hana like roads with fabulous views and that siren, the autostrada.

I returned via Milan to Bellaggio and a car ferry to Cadennabia. The nav took me through the middle of town. Worked out fine, one just has to go with the Italian flow. The road into/out of Bellaggio on the north side of the peninsula, I think it is the 36 to the 583 is less winding and much a much master road but not as many views of the lake. I did figure out that following someone, preferably a local, made for a less stressful drive. I gave up the leader position and was happier to follow at higher speeds, sport engaged, than I would attempt since they were blazing the trail. The 5 feels big on these roads, I can only imagine what the 7 drivers will experience. 1ers are perfect for these roads, nimble and sized accordingly. Return trip 2.5 hours with some serious traffic in Milan.

Pictures include a lake view, a crazy one way street in Serravale, the Ferrari store in Serravale, caffe latte in Bellaggio, a view of Varenna from Bellaggio, and a lake ferry.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Excellent pics! I hope that there are more coming.

And of course, congrats on the new E60. :thumbup:


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

Northcar said:


> Thanks for the reportings and photos. Did you get to enjoy use of the swim complex? Exactly where was it and is it available for use by the public? Certainly looks like a welcome spot to visit on a cold and otherwise rainy day.


No Idid not go inside. Here is what the whole building looks like.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

Patrick said:


> Excellent pics! I hope that there are more coming.
> 
> And of course, congrats on the new E60. :thumbup:


Yes, I am just about to go through my pictures from today, Day six, and get them posted. Thanks for looking. It has been a good trip, make that great trip.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

So... when do you think your next ED will be?


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Escondido said:


> Pick-up went smoothly. It took about 20 minutes to complete the paper work. Hung out in the lounge long enough to have bite to eat. Very nice touches. Anisha escorted me to the car and provided lots of information. What they were not able to do was make the BMW-Route that I had saved to a USB drive work. You will see in the photo that several people were trying to figure it out. Ultimately they said that the software for the Euro navigation was not compatible, but that the US version installed upon re-delivery would work just fine. I guess I will find out.
> 
> Lunch at the international restaurant for 30 euros minus the 15 Euro credit from BMW. Very tasty. So after lunch I pick up the car and the first drive was from the Welt to Chiemsee. A nice stop to look at the view. I thought there was a neat contrast between the castle on the island, as seen from across the lake, and the very modern swim complex which was almost tropical. Of course had to have a coffee with apple strudel before returning to Munich through pouring rain.





Escondido said:


> Day five
> 
> A leisurely start to the day and on the road from Menaggio at 10:00 for a run to Serravale. Driving around lake Como is a little like the road to Hana on Maui. It is winding and narrow with some fantastic views. I did not take many pictures while driving because I thought it was more importante to avoid oncoming traffic.
> 
> ...


Stayed at the Grand Mennagio last week and now with work and two kids with the flu, Lake Como seems so so so far away...


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Ahh, bella Lombardia. Although I'm enjoying this trip report with the snowscapes and all, the Como pics were a treat for my eyes and I'll be the same for yours.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

adc said:


> So... when do you think your next ED will be?


MMM, it is a three year lease, so ... But the reality is reality. If it were a perfect world, I would love to do this every three years :drive:


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*Day six*

Friday, and the original plan for today was to head into Lugano out of Menaggio and head up the San Bernardino Pass into Splugen, over to Andermatt and then over the Sustern Pass to Interlaken. But because of weather on Wednesday I had come down the San Bernardino pass and did not want to go through it again. So, after checking weather cams I decided to attempt Splugen pass via Chiavenna and then on to Andermatt and the Sustern Pass.

The weather cooperated and the drive along Lake Como and into Chiavenna was sunny and dry and the signs indicated that Splugen Pass was open. It had been closed when I left Davos on Wednesday. The road started to get steep and hairpin turns were introduced pretty quickly. After gaining in elevation the weather was cloudy but no rain. Snow was on the hillsides but the roads were clear and dry with good grip. The final climb up to the border over Splugen and the fall back into Switzerland was crazy switchbacks barely wide enough for two cars. I pretty much had the road to myself though.

The road to Andermatt from Splugen was more dramatic than I thought it would be. Those amazing high peaked alps were everywhere. But it seems that anywhere you are in Switzerland you experience the mountains. In exchange for Splugen being open I was denied Sustern Pass. Took the road around the mountains and more through the valleys. As I came into the Interlaken valley I saw that Grimsel Pass was open. That is another pass on my list that I was hoping to do on Saturday.

Arrived at the Hotel Metropole and got a comfortable room on the 12th floor. I chose the hotel for the views it could provide. It is the only building over five stories in Interlaken. Maybe better to be looking out from it versus looking at it. Good parking for 8 Francs per day.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

boothguy said:


> Ahh, bella Lombardia. Although I'm enjoying this trip report with the snowscapes and all, the Como pics were a treat for my eyes and I'll be the same for yours.


Here is another couple for bella Lombardia. One is looking towards Menaggio from the point in Bellaggio and the other is of Bellaggio from the ferry on the way to Cadenabbia.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*Day seven*

It is Saturday, October 17, and already day seven but doesn't seem like it. To keep it fun, it is all about being able to go with plan B. The "schedule" was to drive round-trip from Interlaken to Zermatt then on to Furka Pass and return through Grimsel. But clouds are hanging very low and the upper elevations are snowing. Grimsel was closed today. So the drive was more of a photo safari out along the valley to Handegg and turn around when I hit snow.

I took the north road back to Interlaken. It really reminds me of a Swiss version of lake Como in that there are wunderschon vistas along the way.

The clouds broke a little in the late afternoon so I added some more shots from the hotel room balcony.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Escondido said:


> It is Saturday, October 17, and already day seven but doesn't seem like it. To keep it fun, it is all about being able to go with plan B. The "schedule" was to drive round-trip from Interlaken to Zermatt then on to Furka Pass and return through Grimsel. But clouds are hanging very low and the upper elevations are snowing. Grimsel was closed today. So the drive was more of a photo safari out along the valley to Handegg and turn around when I hit snow.
> 
> I took the north road back to Interlaken. It really reminds me of a Swiss version of lake Como in that there are wunderschon vistas along the way.
> 
> The clouds broke a little in the late afternoon so I added some more shots from the hotel room balcony.


If you want to get down to Zermatt don't forget about the Lotschenberg train tunnel. It took us about 2 hours to get from Interlaken to Zermatt.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Escondido said:


> Yes, I am just about to go through my pictures from today, Day six, and get them posted. Thanks for looking. It has been a good trip, make that great trip.


I would say that was an awesome trip,you're pics and adventure have been a great read,
thanks !


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

IrvRobinson said:


> I would say that was an awesome trip,you're pics and adventure have been a great read,
> thanks !


I have enjoyed them as well. I hope you continue to post. Great pics, fab scenery and an interesting time of the year.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow I was on those same passes in Sept and what a difference it make.


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

Escondido said:


> Day five
> 
> The car and I hit the 150 limit on a beautiful long and flat stretch of the A7. I always thought it would be in Germany but Italy is my new lover.


:thumbup:



northernlights said:


> Stayed at the Grand Mennagio last week and now with work and two kids with the flu, Lake Como seems so so so far away...


Know what you mean. Every few days or so I have to look at the trip pictures to remind myself it all actually happened since the car isn't here yet to remind me of that. The re-delivery wait is even worse. 

Congrats on your new car and thanks for all the great pics and regular postings throughout!


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

northernlights said:


> If you want to get down to Zermatt don't forget about the Lotschenberg train tunnel. It took us about 2 hours to get from Interlaken to Zermatt.


Thanks for the tip. That is the way I ended up getting there. Too bad there are not trains that also take you over on the outside so you can see over the mountains. But I understand the value of the tunnel.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Escondido said:


> Thanks for the tip. That is the way I ended up getting there. Too bad there are not trains that also take you over on the outside so you can see over the mountains. But I understand the value of the tunnel.


There is another car train that ran next to the Furka pass from near Andermat over to Oberwald. Part of this train did run outside but part of it indeed looked to be a tunnel. Just another option...


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*Day eight*

The clouds cleared out some today so I drove to Zermatt via Kandersteg and the train/tunnel (name mentioned in the previous posts). I did not know this, but Zermatt is a car free zone. One parks below in Tasche and takes a train shuttle up to Zermatt.

Not a whole lot to say today. I was hoping to view the Matterhorn, but the clouds stayed close by for the couple hours I wandered around town. One of the photos posted was as close as I got to getting a picture (a square with clouded mountains in the background).

Instead of returning the same direction I headed towards the Furka Pass. All of the passes are closed, but Furka has a train/tunnel that was open. It is desolate out this way, but the trains run on time as promised. Those Swiss.

The train photo is departing from Kandersteg. Village shots are Zermatt. Other road shots are on the way to Furka. It is interesting that there is a definite snow line that separates fall and winter.

Thanks for the feed back. I am doing this solo and it is a way to share the freud im fahren!


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

northernlights said:


> There is another car train that ran next to the Furka pass from near Andermat over to Oberwald. Part of this train did run outside but part of it indeed looked to be a tunnel. Just another option...


I know that I have seen other signs for car trains, i just don't remember exactly where. Driving, of course, is more fun, but hving these trains have made some of the legs possible.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*Day nine*

So Monday October 19 is the last day of this trip.

The clouds have disappeared from the mountain peaks and there is sunshine everywhere. I have given up on the outside chance that maybe a pass has been opened up overnight so I take my time in the morning to get out of Dodge.

Route is going to be the north side of Thunersee and onto an E or an A direct to Zurich.

Drive along the lake is very nice. Moderate twisties at the lake shore. Picturesque towns along the way. Once away from the lake the the scenery gets more common. Flats and fields.

Drop off at Gondrand is effortless. It takes about 30 minutes since I did not fill out any paperwork before hand. Easy to find (with the nav). No more than a 5 minute walk to the #10 tram that takes you right into the center of Zurich. Stayed at the Renaissance because it was only $75 on priceline, right on the #10 tram line which is right out front of the hotel and 6 stops from the airport.

Went into Zurich after the drop-off. It is a gracious old city with many period buildings that are well maintained. Bahnhofstrasse is the main shopping street. Lots of people and of course shops. Went across the river to the Adler Hotel where there is a well known restaurant for fondue. Ate lots of cheese.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

The Euro Delivery Addicts Association would like to thank you for your report! :thumbup:


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

Great trip report:thumbup:

Most exciting trip report I have seen in a while.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*Epilogue*

I'm indulging myself by ending the report with some miscellaneous ramblings.

Cows are everywhere in Switzerland. Lots of tourist items with cow themes. There was more than one occasion when the aroma of cow dung filled the air.

I was expecting a lot more regarding good coffee. Surprizingly, most ,if not all, cafes in Germany and Switzerland use the automated machines that pump out the whole spectrum of coffees from espresso to hot chocolate. I learned late that for me the best option was to get a double espresso and add a couple milk packets. Several Starbucks in the bigger cities like Munich and Zurich.

Had some really good food along the way. Schnitzel in Munch, beef steak from Uruguay at the Welt, hirschpfeffer in Davos and Interlaken, a great chicken tiki masala at the Taj Mahal in Interlaken, veal and pear tortellini in Menaggio, and fondue in Zurich.

This was a great trip for me. I confirmed how much I enjoy driving visually interesting and sometimes challenging roads. The longest driving day was probably close to six hours behind the wheel. It included narrow Italian village vias on the way out of Menaggio, three lane highways (A8/E35), leisure country roads and severely twisty mountain passes (Splugen/Oberalp) with snow on the shoulders. At the end of the day I was not tired of being in the car, in fact the day zipped by. The driving was the day's entertainment and I was really happy with it.

Travelling alone on this kind of trip has its advantages. I set my own schedule and made my own risk assessments. There were some days that it was questionable whether or not the road conditions would be acceptably comfortable to drive. There was also the decision to "go for it" on the autostrada. Some days there had to be a plan B which meant being in the car longer than originally planned. In any case it was my choice and I was only one suffering or enjoying the consequence. BUT, of course the biggest down side is that you don't have someone to share that "OMG" moment when something blows you away.

It is possible to become oversaturated by beautiful snow covered mountain peaks above lush green meadows and brilliantly colored fall foliage. There were new examples at every turn and by the last day I just left the camera on the seat.

Fester adc asked when my next ED will be. I don't know, but if the state of my world is right when the time comes I would not hesitate. I think I would choose a different time of year. Although I gather that the snow in October was a bit earlier than what is typical, and it did add some visual splendor to the whole experience, I think I would like the convenience of knowing that all of the roads are open. Stelvio, Susten and Furka were all roads I really wanted to drive but were all closed due to the snow.

For those of you thinking about but have not &#8230; take Nike's advice and Just Do It. Unforgettable.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*even more gratuitous travel photos*

I swear this is the last of them ... It was fun having you with me.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Perhaps I'm the only one wondering... what are those round blue things with the spiky exterior? Once again, thank you for your report, I agree it was fun being with you.


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

Escondido,

In many ways you were not alone, :grouphug: though it is especially nice to have someone, as you say, to share that OMG moment with you at THAT moment. I've enjoyed your beautiful pictures every step of your journey. Thanks so much for the mutliple posts to keep us all entertained and longing already for the next ED experience. Now for the LONG wait...

I wonder if any Festers have planned their EDs as a group pick-up???


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

ViaPerturbatio said:


> I wonder if any Festers have planned their EDs as a group pick-up???


On the small side, I picked up with a very good friend and poster here.

On the large side, there was the "2002 M Euro Delivery" group, a bunch of people who picked up mostly M cars and toured Germany in the "year of the 2002". That was, by all accounts, the mother of all group pickups and a heck of a tour.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*Swiss Chocolate*



adc said:


> Perhaps I'm the only one wondering... what are those round blue things with the spiky exterior?


Those are chocolates. A shop in Davos had these as the entire window display in various sizes. At first I thought they might be alien ceramic pots :dunno:


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

*Will be full once the economy comes back... We hope!*



Vanos4:12PM said:


> Very nice combo. Why is it always pic's I see of the premium lounge it's litterally deserted?


You are right, the lounge always looks deserted. Either its just the spacing of the appointments or folks just wanting to quickly meet up with their vehicles (so no time for food and drinks) or who knows maybe once the global economy comes back full speed it will start to fill up.

Great pics of your trip, Escondido. Memories!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, man!
Enjoyed every day with your post and pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*FYI Update: Here is the timing that applies to this re-delivery.*

FYI Update: Here is the timing that applies to this re-delivery.

I dropped off car in Zurich on October 19.
Message from Gondrand (more like a reply, I asked the qustion by e-mail yesterday)

Your vehicle is booked for the following vessel:

"Jinsei Maru" 
ETS Bremerhaven 13-11-09 
ETA Port Hueneme 06-12-09

Your car already arrived in Port Bremerhaven.

So what is that, 25 days from drop off to ship departure.

Patience is probably a good thing to have these days.


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

Escondido said:


> FYI Update: Here is the timing that applies to this re-delivery.
> 
> I dropped off car in Zurich on October 19.
> Message from Gondrand (more like a reply, I asked the qustion by e-mail yesterday)
> ...


I dropped off my car in Frankfurt on Oct 23rd and I am also on Jinsei Maru. Looks like they dont have anything else going to the west coast. Figure another 3 weeks after Dec 06th for delivery.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Escondido said:


> FYI Update: Here is the timing that applies to this re-delivery.
> 
> I dropped off car in Zurich on October 19.
> Message from Gondrand (more like a reply, I asked the qustion by e-mail yesterday)
> ...


You probably just missed the Grand Dahlia (see the thread)...


----------

